# Suche "Rennspiel"...



## Zergoras (5. Juli 2011)

...das wie Death Race ist. Ich denke jeder kennt den Film. Einfach ein ganz normales Rennen, wo man aber mit Raketenwerfer, Flammenwerfer und was weiß ich nicht alles den Gegnern auf die Pelle rückt. Am besten wo man Sachen freischalten kann, also zb. neue Waffen usw. Kennt jemand so ein Spiel? Suche das natürlich für den Pc. Hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen. 
Vor einigen Jahren gab es mal so ein ähnliches Spiel auf Steam als Mod.


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

Ich kenn eins das heißt: Destruction Derby Arena. Ist aber schon älter und war für PS2. Keine Ahnung, ob es das für'n PC gibt.


----------



## sQeep (5. Juli 2011)

Spontan fällt mir da "Have a N.I.C.E. day" oder der Nachfolger "N.I.C.E. 2" ein.
Allerdings sind die Spiele von '97 und '98. Aber vom Inhalt genau das was du suchst  
Fortsetzung gibts leider keine. Sonst wäre mir kein Spiel in die Richtung bekannt.


----------



## byte1981 (5. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht Twisted Metal ? Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es auch für den PC released wurde.


----------



## Monstermoe (5. Juli 2011)

Wenn es neuer sein muss kannst du dir auch mal Blur angucken


----------



## watercooled (5. Juli 2011)

Mario Kart 

Schau mal nach Flatout, da geht das glaub ich, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher da ich's schon lang nicht mehr gespielt habe


----------



## Zergoras (5. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ich kenn eins das heißt: Destruction Derby Arena.  Ist aber schon älter und war für PS2. Keine Ahnung, ob es das für'n PC  gibt.


   Leider nicht.



sQeep schrieb:


> Spontan fällt mir da "Have a N.I.C.E. day" oder der Nachfolger "N.I.C.E. 2" ein.
> Allerdings sind die Spiele von '97 und '98. Aber vom Inhalt genau das was du suchst
> Fortsetzung gibts leider keine. Sonst wäre mir kein Spiel in die Richtung bekannt.


  Ich glaube das läuft leider nicht unter Windows 7.



byte1981 schrieb:


> Vielleicht Twisted Metal ? Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es auch für den PC released wurde.


 Leider nein.



Monstermoe schrieb:


> Wenn es neuer sein muss kannst du dir auch mal Blur angucken


 Das habe ich schon angespielt, gefällt mir aber gar nicht und geht auch  nicht undebingt in die Richtung, die ich gerne hätte. 



watercooled schrieb:


> Mario Kart
> Schau mal nach Flatout, da geht das glaub ich, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher da ich's schon lang nicht mehr gespielt habe


 In Flatout kann man nur Derbys fahren und sich nur gegenseitig kaputt rammen. Ich suche aber was mit Waffen.

Schon mal danke für die ganzen Antworten hier. 
Leider nur noch nichts dabei, was ich suche.


----------



## watercooled (5. Juli 2011)

Konnte man in Flatout echt nicht schießen? Irgendwie hab ich da was in Erinnerung...


----------



## OSche (5. Juli 2011)

Meinst sowas wie D.I.P.R.I.P. Warm Up. Das gibts bei Steam als Mod von Half life 2.
D.I.P.R.I.P. Warm Up on Steam


----------



## HAWX (5. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Konnte man in Flatout echt nicht schießen? Irgendwie hab ich da was in Erinnerung...



Nein kann man nicht


----------



## art90 (5. Juli 2011)

blur macht fun. zumindest im splitscreen, was anderes hab ich da nich gespielt.


----------



## Abufaso (5. Juli 2011)

Crashday


----------



## Alistair (6. Juli 2011)

Ja, Crashday wäre wohl sehr zu empfehlen, ebenfalls Hard Truck: Apocalypse. Da kann man aber eben nur mit Trucks spielen.

Auch Gear Grinder wäre hier zu nennen, ist aber auch nur mit Trucks. Auf pcgameshardware.de kann man sich auch die Demo herunterladen und das Spiel ausprobieren: Gear Grinder: Demo zum Action-Rennspiel als Download, offizielle Systemanforderungen

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Zergoras (6. Juli 2011)

BlackPredator schrieb:


> Meinst sowas wie D.I.P.R.I.P. Warm Up. Das gibts bei Steam als Mod von Half life 2.
> D.I.P.R.I.P. Warm Up on Steam



Ah so hieß das. Genau sowas mein ich, nur das man statt Death Match Runden fährt, wobei das aber nicht so schlimm ist.


----------



## Lexx (6. Juli 2011)

revolt 
death rally


----------



## Zergoras (7. Juli 2011)

War nicht eigentlich auch mal ein Spiel zum Film Death Race geplant? Wurde das alles wieder über den Haufen geworfen?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (3. August 2011)

Vielleicht kennt noch der eine oder der andere das Game 
Carmageddon (dt. Version).


Carmageddon


----------



## Starless (4. August 2011)

Wie wärs mit SplitSecond - Velocity?
Das geht auch in die Richtung. Keine Waffen, aber wenn du Balken auflädst, kannst du Streckenteile explodieren lassen, sodass die Gegner Unfälle bauen.
Hubschrauber werfen explosive Fässer ab.
Also reichlich Action vorhanden


----------



## Zergoras (8. August 2011)

Split Second kenne ich schon in und auswendig, da ich es schon seit Release habe.


----------



## tobsel88 (8. August 2011)

Blur und ebeb Split Second sind die einzigen die mir gerade eimfallen


----------

